# Indoxyl, Duac or Clindoxyl anyone?????



## Corvs Queen (Jun 22, 2008)

I went to the Dermatologist Thursday and she said I have thin, sensitive skin with mild acne. She prescribed a specially mixed cleansing milk for washing morning and evenings, a specially mixed cream for day and evening and Indoxyl for my T-zone and spot treatment of acne. I use the Indoxyl every other night. I believe that it may have different names throughout the world such as Duac, Clindoxyl, and of course Indoxyl. Just curious as to what experiences you all have had with it. Thanks. Oh and here's the website to the manufacture of Indoxyl.

Stiefel Laboratories | Innovations | Stiefel Firsts


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyone???


----------

